

Humans did this to other humans - ghotli
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_T4

======
iuguy
Perhaps even more horrible was that there were people who supported the ideas
of racial hygiene around the world at the time. Perhaps we're not as civilised
as we like to make ourselves out to be.

